# Suggestion for canon camera.



## nipunmaster (Nov 9, 2011)

I am thinking to buy Canon Powershot A3300 IS. I saw its reviews and at cameralabs.com, they say that it is better then panasonic fh2. And at amazon, they say that it's pictures are too distorted, noised. Can anyone tell me if this camera is worth buying, and whether it has a good image quality, and it's images have much noise or not.


----------



## winzip (Nov 11, 2011)

I personally like Canon P&S over others. For buying low budget cameras, IS (Image stabilization) is must. Megapixel doesn't matter so try to get lowest megapixel one which will save money.
Check if you can find 3200 IS.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 11, 2011)

3200 is a very good cam...i also suggest u to go fo it


----------

